# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 October 2014)

Good afternoon all, and welcome to the November 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Friday, October 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nulla nulla (21 October 2014)

I'll stick with *FMG* thanks Joe. Still got a lot of recovering to do in respect of production volumes offsetting price contraction. Way oversold at the moment in my humble opinion.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 October 2014)

Thanks for getting the ball rolling this month Nulla! 

I forgot to remind everyone to please post a brief explanation detailing why they chose that particular stock when entering. It makes the thread far more interesting reading. One or two sentences is enough and if your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again.


----------



## drillinto (21 October 2014)

Thank you, Joe.

Magnis Resources Ltd (MNS).

The JORC for MNS is due in November 2014.


----------



## burglar (21 October 2014)

My favarito is less than a cent.

So this month I'll take *MEP* Minotaur Exploration, please Joe.

They are onto something BIG

When the SPP and capital raising is done and dusted, it should rocket!!


----------



## robusta (21 October 2014)

Going with IPP thank you Joe.

The price has been falling and is often volatile.


----------



## bigdog (22 October 2014)

FAR thanks Joe

The CAJUN EXPRESS  drilling platform has now moved to the second site

Explorer FAR's shares soar after Senegal offshore oil discovery
Date October 8, 2014 - 5:37PM 

Friday 10th October
FAR out: rich oil find makes big profits for small punters

Junior oil explorer FAR Ltd (ASX: FAR) made the small punters’ dreams come true this week when it unveiled a major oil discovery off the West African coast.

20 October 2014
FAR strengthens cash position with $46.7 million capital raising
FAR Ltd (ASX: FAR) has completed a placement to institutional and sophisticated investors to raise $46.7 million before expenses by issuing 424,961,685 shares.


----------



## basilio (24 October 2014)

*BML* thanks Joe. They have a very promising nickel lease which is supposed to be releasing assay results in the near future.


----------



## kingink (25 October 2014)

Gonna stick with CNX... Cheers


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 October 2014)

*AHZ* - Admedus, please Joe.

Current SP is 0.13, has been revisiting this point throughout this calendar year. Right now it's a guessing game as to whether the directors will go for another cap-raising, or whether they'll calculate that slowly growing cash-flow precludes.

If they can produce juicy reports of uptake of the principal product 'CardioCel' surgical patches, the SP could really surge, but any perceived lack of lustre could dampen things further. Meanwhile there's vaccine development going on, although I doubt if November will see any action, but one never knows ...

Thanks!

& GLTA

P.


----------



## Jackass (25 October 2014)

I'll stick with LOM thanks. Same reasons as last month, sweating on an announcement on selling the diamond inventories.


----------



## explod (25 October 2014)

NST again thanks Joe.

Reasons are the same as last month.  Just looking for an increase in the gold price.


----------



## Sdajii (25 October 2014)

TPD for me again, thanks Joe. 

Their company making well is in the process of showing its true colours and I'm expecting it to be good enough for a significant rerating.


----------



## Miner (25 October 2014)

ARI again Joe. Iron shares will pick up.


----------



## Faramir (25 October 2014)

ALT - Analytica Limited
Why? Dunno know. This is my second time. I know very little about other than it is around 3.3 cents. Very speccy.

I like the product idea of Pericoach. they are capital raising. Pity that they made massive losses, year in, year out. Even staff costs more than doubled from $1.3 mil 2012/2013 to $3.6 mil 2013/2014. Maybe they have double the staff numbers, double the brains. Less than 5 minutes research is good enough to pick a stock?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 October 2014)

AVB thanks Joe

Copper explorer soon to be producer. Just a couple of finance issues to sort out.


----------



## Melthar (28 October 2014)

Since AVB has been taken I'll go with:

*PDN*

Thanks Joe

Near long term lows, Uranium price has made a decent uptick, and they've started to reduce their costs with putting a mine onto Care and Maintenance.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 October 2014)

Qan - run will continue.


----------



## Nortorious (28 October 2014)

IFM thanks Joe.

Uptrend in place, RSI good, volume good, moving average good.... enough said.

No congestion zones unless you go back over 10 years... I like this one!


----------



## Panaman (28 October 2014)

GGG for me, its just getting primed to take off 

*crosses fingers and look to the sky in hope


----------



## noco (28 October 2014)

PRR thank you Joe.....PRR are on the verge of a major break through with Ovarian Cancer.


----------



## Crom (28 October 2014)

Avq thanks Joe,

Before Tyler grabs it!

Crom


----------



## jbocker (28 October 2014)

Last two months I have been on the dog share of the month (until I was pipped yesterday). Lets see if I can get a form reversal with *ILH*. Hoping that it recovers after it sheds it underperformed assets.
ILH thanks Joe


----------



## jancha (29 October 2014)

TNG thanks Joe...Down from a high of 34c to 9.5c due to a Cap Raising and lack of a binding agreement from any of the interested parties. May take more time with the delays but sp should start to recover.


----------



## Craton (29 October 2014)

*HAV* thanks Joe.

First production for this explorer turning producer as per: Portia PEPR approved, paving the way for commencement of gold mining at Portia.

Link: http://havilah-resources.com.au/pdf/1375347.pdf


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 October 2014)

AUQ thanks Joe.

Management inactivity has seen this little copper/zinc play fall down in recent months 
must be due for a bounce.


----------



## jonnycage (29 October 2014)

avx please joe -  AVEXA

Possible good times on horizon

jc


----------



## peter2 (29 October 2014)

*QBL* thanks Joe.

Price has picked up lately, along with the TMF and constant OBV.


----------



## Buckfont (30 October 2014)

MRL Corporation (MRF), thanks Joe.

MRF is a graphite play in Sri Lanka, due to get test results form its high quality vein graphite (greater than 90% TGC) holdings within 4 -6 weeks, with cash flow generation in 2015. SP already up 17% in a week. Has it bolted too early?


----------



## bathuu (30 October 2014)

Can tipping be done till Sunday night?


----------



## Buckfont (30 October 2014)

bathuu said:


> Can tipping be done till Sunday night?




I'd imagine so, but would it make any difference as markets close fri 31st and you have till midnight that day to put your tip in (end of the month) and there is no further trading till Monday the 3rd. I guess JB will confirm.


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 October 2014)

*TZN*please 
Up on unusual volume and post earnings release.


----------



## rcm617 (31 October 2014)

PSZ please Joe.
 Has been punished after a disappointing quarterly. Revenue increased nearly 20% from the previous quarter, however costs were even higher. Now on a PE of about 7 and seems good value if they can decrease costs.


----------



## pixel (31 October 2014)

Thanks Joe: I'll try *MNW*
... if for no better reason that nobody else has picked it, and it popped out of a potential bottom reversal scan. 11c looks like support, and volume's been good. (Part of it mine: I've bought some today.)


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2014)

CAY please. Third time unlucky.


----------



## herzy (31 October 2014)

CSS please Joe - hoping for a re-valuation.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 November 2014)

bathuu said:


> Can tipping be done till Sunday night?




I have decided to keep this month's competition entry thread open until Sunday night. I don't think it'll make much difference in the end and it will be nice to get a few more entries in for the November competition!

To those who haven't entered yet, please post your entry in this thread before the end of the weekend!


----------



## barney (1 November 2014)

It would be remiss of me not to enter with *LSR* again this month thanks Joe

It went up 30+% last month without any drilling results.  They are drilling this month with assays probably early December, so may get a wriggle on later in the month.


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2014)

PCL thanks Joe

Appears to have completed an EW a-b-c correction.


----------



## bathuu (2 November 2014)

*DGX* for me please, Joe

As usual just punting


----------



## drillinto (2 November 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided to keep this month's competition entry thread open until Sunday night. I don't think it'll make much difference in the end and it will be nice to get a few more entries in for the November competition!
> 
> To those who haven't entered yet, please post your entry in this thread before the end of the weekend!




Very good idea, Joe !


----------

